# Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 5



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? In youtube I'm subscribed to Murray Perahia, because I've had good experiences with his recordings of Mozart's piano concertos, but you can suggest other recordings.

This time, I'll have to share a public playlist I've just created, because the three movements are in three different videos: Piano Concerto No. 5 in D Major
Once you'll open the playlist, it will skip automatically from one video to the next one.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Not one of my favorite Mozart piano concertos, yet still excellent in my view.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

He made better ones, still from time to time pleasant music .


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Not bad for a first attempt by a 17 year old


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

An enjoyable listen, some way short of Mozart's greatest concertos but there are already a number of tasters for what's to come from him.


----------

